# Anyone Ever seen one of these?



## Hillmb (Aug 10, 2010)

CROWN DC Motor 36v/48v

Part Number - 02347-00
Model - W11ABOZ or W11AB02

I have been looking for a motor to push my bug for a while, and I just stumbled across this, looks like it could use a rebuild though.

From the description - "Crown Forklift Motor Part Number: 020347-001 Model Number: W11AB02 DC Voltage: 36/48 I purchased this as a working motor several years ago to convert an old car to electric but never got around to doing the project. It has never been used by me and has been in my garage the whole time. The motor is 15.25" long (this is the main part) with the brake on the back it is about 17" long. The diameter is around 12" and the shaft sticks out around 2-1/2 inches from face plate with the last 5/8" threaded. The shaft is 1-5/8 diameter (including splines) There are 4 sets of double brushes located at 12,3,6,9 clock positions each with an access hole to get at them."


----------

